# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Hows every ones geckos doing?

## Emohooker

No new posts in like 3 days, So hows every ones geckos doing?

Ill start

I found out my 2 new boys are SCARED of the cgd...I tried to feed them with a spoon, and as I touched his nose with it he ran off. it was kinda funny, I guess the person before me had fed them just crikets.

----------


## Kuba

Well lets see, my gecko is still small but as funny as hell

----------


## Emohooker

Small isnt bad if its a baby  :Very Happy:  I cant wait till I get some babies, I should in about 3-4 months. im so excited!!!!

----------


## mlededee

Your geckos aren't scared of the CGD--it's the big spoon touching their nose. If they have never been handfed before it is scary until they get used to it--which should just be  after a couple of attempts during separate feedings. Once they learn that it's just food they should lap it right up out of the spoon.

----------

_Warocker's Wife_ (03-02-2010)

----------


## lance

mine are great my eggs are just about 2 weeks old this Wed. mom and dad are eating and getting ready for round 2 the rest are growing and doing good

lance

----------


## Emohooker

> Your geckos aren't scared of the CGD--it's the big spoon touching their nose. If they have never been handfed before it is scary until they get used to it--which should just be  after a couple of attempts during separate feedings. Once they learn that it's just food they should lap it right up out of the spoon.


They do seem like they havnt been handled much, one acts like hes on speed or somthing never stops running and jumping. and he has his full tail so I dont wanna rip it off so I grab him in mid air haha

----------


## bad-one

Mine are doing really well- adults are eating, I have hatchlings growing, eggs cooking with a pair of eggs due 3/7   :Smile:

----------


## Emohooker

> Mine are doing really well- adults are eating, I have hatchlings growing, eggs cooking with a pair of eggs due 3/7


Awsome!! I cant wait to see pics of the babies.

----------


## zeke

Ours are doin good. The Tiger/Dalmation is gettin bigger and eats the CGD no problem. But Rustee does not seem to like the CGD, I've hand feed using a tooth pick, and it kinda worked. I have tried giving them dubia's but those bloody tossers burrow into the coconut fiber.. So I got crickets again guess I'll see how that works out.


 Cheers

----------


## cinderbird

my crestie eats the CGD off a spoon, hes very well mannered.

not rhacs BUT.. my leopard geckos ate their first dubia roaches yesterday!

----------


## Warocker's Wife

> They do seem like they havnt been handled much, one acts like hes on speed or somthing never stops running and jumping. and he has his full tail so I dont wanna rip it off so I grab him in mid air haha


Babies are very fast. It’s common for them to run and jump.. Just be careful of their little heads. Try gentle laddering them. If not wait till they are a little older to handle them

----------


## Emohooker

> my crestie eats the CGD off a spoon, hes very well mannered.
> 
> not rhacs BUT.. my leopard geckos ate their first dubia roaches yesterday!


Roaches? those seem a tad, big...

----------


## mlededee

Feeder roaches come in all sizes--they vary in size by age and type of roach. You just pick the approprate size based on what you are feeding. Dubias are very nutritious.

----------


## Emohooker

> Feeder roaches come in all sizes--they vary in size by age and type of roach. You just pick the approprate size based on what you are feeding. Dubias are very nutritious.


hmmm maybe ill try some, will cresties eat them?

----------


## mainbutter

I feed dubias to my cresties.

Some of my cresties that are older and have been on CGD only their whole lives are a bit pickier, but one of my younger girls hunts 'em down like the predator jumping down from on high with mouth wide open.

In addition to feeding CGD by hand:  I like to use a chopstick to offer it.  Just dip the chopstick and get enough goop on it.  The smaller food vehicle is easier to maneuver the food to the gecko's face, and doesn't spook 'em as easily.

----------

_Emohooker_ (03-03-2010)

----------


## mlededee

Yes, cresteds will eat them. I'd recommend the blaptica dubia.

----------

_Emohooker_ (03-03-2010)

----------


## Emohooker

> Yes, cresteds will eat them. I'd recommend the blaptica dubia.


are they smaller or...just prefecrence?

----------


## Emohooker

also, where would you suggest getting them from?

----------


## zeke

The dubia's come in all size's, right now we have 2 adults and a bunch of lil ones about a 1/4 in size.. I cant rememeber where the misses got ours but there is theroachguy.com he's out of boston I think.. if the website is wrong I'm sure some one will correct me.. good luck.


 Cheers

----------


## Emohooker

> The dubia's come in all size's, right now we have 2 adults and a bunch of lil ones about a 1/4 in size.. I cant rememeber where the misses got ours but there is theroachguy.com he's out of boston I think.. if the website is wrong I'm sure some one will correct me.. good luck.
> 
> 
>  Cheers


Thats the right address, only problem is that they only sell in groups of like 150. so, I found a local store that sells them singles.

----------


## zeke

> Thats the right address, only problem is that they only sell in groups of like 150. so, I found a local store that sells them singles.


Oh ok.. We dont have any shops that sell the Dubia's all we have by us are petcos and petsmart.. ( they suck )  and the few small private owned shops dont carry a large varity.. We buy in bulk LOL... good luck with the feeding

 Cheers

----------


## cinderbird

Dubias are great. I haven't given any to my crestie yet (dont have quite enough to pick through for 3 geckos yet) but im sure he will, he loves things that move but he is more used to meal worms. 

My dubias just had their first babies so now there should be plenty of roaches to go around  :Very Happy: 

I got my roaches from Ian at http://www.theroachranch.com/. I have a positive feedback about him in the feedback forum

----------

